# What is this



## ozzynut2 (Feb 29, 2020)

I seen this bike at a pawn shop Wondering what it is and how much it might be worth


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 29, 2020)

Fairly complete WWII era bsa folding paratrooper bicycle. Buy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 29, 2020)

BSA Paratrooper bike. $1000+++ depending on condition and completeness. IMO.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi,

It's a second pattern BSA Parachute bike. Ex british army, 1942-5.

I don't do valuations, but that should be enough for you to look it up.

It has original pedals, a plus, but the saddle and rear brake are wrong, and expensive to replace with a originals.  I can't tell if the paint, wheels, tyres, front brake, brake levers, grips etc are original, all of these would help the value.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 29, 2020)

It has the Everest rack on the handlebars. Buy it before the owners watch the Pawn Stars episode that featured a bsa paratrooper...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzynut2 (Feb 29, 2020)

He wants $1000 The only way I would buy it is to resell and make some money on it. I would say the tires are not original Tires fit British e3 or 4 I think they said. made in the USA 26 x 1 3/8 If anyone wants it I would go get it but would need the money up front.  Plus ship


----------



## ozzynut2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Also the sprocket wheel is bent would need to be straightened back that is why the chain does not stay on.


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 29, 2020)

It has the correct carrier pack as well.


----------

